# To Paint or Not to Paint?



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

This is beautiful.


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

You are too good! I am jealous! lol 

Rachelx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That is fantastic!!! :shock:

Do you do it for a living? Its one of the best I've seen! Well done.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)

*Do you do it for a living? Reply*



meggymoo said:


> That is fantastic!!! :shock:
> 
> Do you do it for a living? Its one of the best I've seen! Well done.


Thank you I'm glad they inspire you! Yes I do art for a living. I am an artist and specialize in portraits and murals. Your invited to look at my work at www.brucebrickman.com

I love animals and people so these have been my subject for most of my career.

I invite you to pass along my contact information to anyone you know who may be interested. Thanks again!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Your website is brilliant. All your pics, so lifelike!

If you dont mind me asking how much do you charge, and how much would it cost for you to send it to England?

I've been looking for an artist for quite a while.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)

*Replying to pricing and shipping*



meggymoo said:


> Your website is brilliant. All your pics, so lifelike!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how much do you charge, and how much would it cost for you to send it to England?
> 
> I've been looking for an artist for quite a while.


"I've been looking for an artist for quite a while."
I often hear this and it is worth the wait to find an artist who's work inspires you regardless if thats my work or not.

I just wanted to know if you got my reply about pricing and shipping costs?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, i talk to her quite often, and she did get your reply. ty x


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW!!!! That's sooo good! I wish i had even some talent when it comes to painting!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

b-e-a-u-t-iful!   

.:Chelsea:.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2007)

crackrider said:


> WOW!!!! That's sooo good! I wish i had even some talent when it comes to painting!


Thank you so very much!!!!

It is work though! A work I simply love, which makes up for the challenges of being a full time artist.


Thanks again!

Bruce


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

wow your art work is just remarkable, i love your work, would you be able to PM me about your pricing about sending and doing a piece of arts work. thanks all would be greatful 
Anneka
xx


----------

